# Peeing outside&Pooping inside?!



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

After getting fed up of the puppy pads, I started to train Mochi to go outside instead. After a month, he's doing pretty well; he still makes a handful of mistakes but I just blame myself for not bringing him out on time/enough. Anyway, my problem is while he's super good at peeing outside (he goes within 1 minute he's let outside then comes straight back in), he STILL poos inside the house all the time. :smpullhair: I feel like he doesn't group pee and poo together. Its frustrating because I want him to be able to roam free around the house and I can't because the moment I let him outta my sight he leaves poo everywhere.  Its hard because I can time when he needs to pee, but poo is a different story; I can wait outside for him for half an hour and he doesn't end up pooping. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you crate training him now or his he in an x-pen?
Mine did that too,especially Emily. I had to say pee pee and poop poo when she went potty.
I make sure to say pee pee when she'd peeing and poo poo when she was pooing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have a set schedule for his meal times? If you feed him twice per day it should be fairly easy to recognize a pooping pattern for him, but if you are free-feeding or doing three meals per day it could be next to impossible! London only poops once a day now usually (on a canned diet) and we discovered that she does it in the morning on her 2nd potty trip outside. Her first potty trip is around 5-5:30am when my husband goes to the gym, and he takes her again around 6:30am when he gets back. Preston poops around 8am when I take them out after breakfast and he poops again around 5:00 or so after their dinner. He is on a dry food.

I would start by literally writing down the times he poops, inside or outside, and try and look for a pattern. I do recommend crating when you cannot actively supervise him. If he has the ability to run off and poop somewhere he has too much freedom. He needs to earn that freedom. London is 3 and still poops/pees in the house if we don't take her out enough. She will even do it in her crate. Preston on the other hand has only pottied once in the house before and he is 2.

It will take some time for him to learn, it sounds like he is doing pretty well so far, so good job. Just stick with it!


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

I crate him when I leave the house. I feel too bad to cage him up while I'm at home so I let him roam, a habit I should probably break. :/ He gets fed right when I wake up at about 8am but his dinner is random since my I come home at different times each day of the week. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

my poppy is six months and the housetraining has just clicked this past week. she was good with poo's and it took longer with pee's, we cant anticipate when she ll poo but as she s gone to two meals a day it seems to be about 20 mins after food. i have just started putting her in a crate when i go to work which is 3 1/2 hours as previously she was in a pen and she had lots of room to pee in there away from where she slept, i do feel guilty putting her in it but she has toys and some water and the dog trainer who s advising me said she won t play while i m out she ll just snooze and chew on her kong or toys and as long as i walk her or play with her before i go out she s settled and it has made a difference to her going potty, i do wait till she s weeing and repeat ' go wee wee' and yesterday when i said go wee wee she did! i was so excited which just shows consistency really does pay off. good luck with your little one its hard work but great when it pays off.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good news...its your fault! hehehe

If he does not poop outside he goes back in his crate for 15-20 minutes and then you take him out again. Repeat, repeat, repeat until he goes outside. 

Some dogs don't like to poop in front of you. A longer leash and you turning away from the dog can help.


----------



## Cathy Yates (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree, if you have him on a set eating schedule, you should be able to notice trends in the bathroom routine. After then, just make sure he understands its time to go pee pee and poo poo when its around that time again. I have gone as far as to just sit on the patio outside and read a book until I've seen the business be done...it could take a while


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I never give a dog unlimited time to potty. If you have to, set a timer for a maximum of 5 minutes (I do 2 minutes myself). If the dog has not gone potty in that time they go in the crate for 15-20 minutes and then get another try.


----------

